# You might have fake Habanos if...



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Got this idea from reading a thread questioning the authenticity of an order.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=578938&posted=1#post578938

I'm married to a red-neck so we watch plenty of Jeff Foxworthy. So in the spirit of Messer Foxworthy's humor:

You might have fake Habanos if...

your cigar's band looks like this (see attachement)


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't get the ******* reference


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

If you got them from a friend who knows someone who's mom works in the factory...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

if the date code says FU-DIC-1997


ATL


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

you throw up afterwards.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

If it's too good to be true . . . then it's too good to be true!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

If your momma's first cousins great nephews ex-wifes sister's boyfriend got you some from Big Jim down at the quickie mart, who sais they's imported special .


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

this should be a contest for the best response


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

You might have fake Habanos if...

*You end up with a bundle of "Cohiba Rubustos"!
*

:r :r :r


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

you went to Mexico and bought them from anyone other than LCDH.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

the box looks like this...


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

You might have fake Habanos if you purchased a box of:

*Cohiba Siglio VI*


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

If they came in a box with a glass top.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

if you have a Siglo *VII*


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

you purchased them on CBid.................or eBay


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

...the box says "Authentic".


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

they spelled "Cohiba" with a "K"


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

If the guy who sold em to you say's they were rolled for Export to Poland.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

you have to check this thread to see if your habanos are authentic


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

you bought them from a guy on an island in the Caribbean who says "To save on shipping, I make a run down to Cuba every other week to pick up what I need."



I'm still looking for a real Esplendido to compare these to... someone sell me one


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

tecnorobo said:


> you have to check this thread to see if your habanos are authentic


thats the best answer yet lol


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> if the date code says FU-DIC-1997
> 
> ATL


:r :r and they are a cab of luci's your cousin got you for $150


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

they are called Islands South of Miami!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

You might have fake Habanos if...

you ordered from "_*#$^&*_"cigars.com :r


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

*The street vendor offers to remove the labels so you can get them through customs!*

second post in this thread already... oh well, this one is getting funnier by the minute!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

they came from anyone named Joe.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

if you got them from a friend who has a friend that went to cuba and has never seen a cuban cigar


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Kayak_Rat said:


> they came from anyone named Joe.


:r :fu


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

jinny said:


> the box looks like this...


So f&*(-ing funny I almost shot my beer out of my nose!


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

jinny said:


> they spelled "Cohiba" with a "K"


Also an excellent submission. Ha ha ha!


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

y3n0 said:


> I don't get the ******* reference


y3n0: Jeff Foxworthy used to have a "you might be a *******..." line of jokes


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

... You bought you habanos in downtown Miami from some dude calling himself Hijo de Cuba Libre.


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

.. they only speak french.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

If your Esplendido came in this packaging ...



and this ...


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

they came with a set of Ginsu knives.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

i have bought one of those boxes they told me these ceeeeeeegars are real special!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

they are autographed by Fidel Castro himself.........


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> they came with a set of Ginsu knives.


:r :r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

you got them in my first ever CS pif!!:hn :r

_damned noobies!!_


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> If the guy who sold em to you say's they were rolled for Export to Poland.


That sure was fun times on CS.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

hollywood said:


> you got them in my first ever CS pif!!:hn :r
> 
> _damned noobies!!_


Good times.. Good times!!!


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

If you open up the box and have Multi Colored Wrappers


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

... if they smell like Old Spice after shave lotion.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

omowasu said:


> You might have fake Habanos if...
> 
> *You end up with a bundle of "Cohiba Rubustos"!
> *
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA............. somebody tried to sell those to ME once!!!!! Needless to say, I did NOT purchase them.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> they are autographed by Fidel Castro himself.........


And the signature is dated yesterday from his hospital bed...


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

If...
The Habanos Chevron and box seal are decals, and haven't even been applied to the box :hn


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

They think Capitalism sounds like a pretty good idea...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

You bought them from Altbier :r :r


I couldn't help myself


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

Airborne RU said:


> So f&*(-ing funny I almost shot my beer out of my nose!


glad someone like it 



Airborne RU said:


> Also an excellent submission. Ha ha ha!


thanks...

you know... two red dots means it's twice as good.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

The Certificate of Authenticity is actually a sticker of Stewie from Family Guy.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

You know they might be fake if when you take off your band and see that the reverse says "Dutch Masters," and you think to yourself, "DAMN, I should've known Siglo VI's weren't $2.50 each!"


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

omowasu said:


> You might have fake Habanos if...
> 
> *You end up with a bundle of "Cohiba Rubustos"!
> *
> ...


*Been ordering those since 1999 when Poker made me a deal!!*

Drrgill


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

One of the cigars in your sampler box is a Montecristo Churchill!!

View attachment 8603


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

drrgill said:


> *Been ordering those since 1999 when Poker made me a deal!!*
> 
> Drrgill


Once again, I am laughing quite hard at this thread... should I go for a third entry? :r :r :r


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

you ordered one called the 'Habana Banana!'


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> You bought them from Altbier :r :r
> 
> I couldn't help myself


i was wondering if someone was gonna go there..you bad bro..:r


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

LasciviousXXX said:


> You bought them from Altbier :r :r


Really, my PunchPunch were great...NOT:bn Actually, I never smoked them, I started the snowball!!:hn

if...you purchased a box of http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=41703


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Mayor said:


> Really, my PunchPunch were great...NOT:bn Actually, I never smoked them, I started the snowball!!:hn
> 
> if...you purchased a box of http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=41703


guhhhh. there should be a rule in this thread, where you can't point out peoples recent misfortunes.

that's too painful :hn


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

.......If Da Klugs gives it to you.   




































I'm sorry, I don't know Klugs, but I got nothing but respect for him..... please don't fry me  






















Besides, I was paid to say that by the Bushwha............ nevermind.






:z


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> .......If Da Klugs gives it to you.
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know Klugs, but I got nothing but respect for him..... please don't fry me
> 
> ...


You see Al is slightly retarded, he says things that are pure jibberish...........don't worry he is gonna get bombed soon and oh............nevermind...........

ATL


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> .......If Da Klugs gives it to you.
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know Klugs, but I got nothing but a lil baby carrot in my pants
> 
> ...


No offense taken. :r


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

> Originally Posted by HarryCulo
> .......If Da Klugs gives it to you.
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know Klugs, but I got nothing but a lil baby carrot in my pants
> ...





Da Klugs said:


> No offense taken. :r


Ouch!! You mess with the bull, you get the horns, huh? :tg

Ok, Ok .... I guess I had that coming :r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

you bought them from a guy named HABANO-BOY:hn


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

All of them draw perfectly.


----------

